
Facebook crushes Q2 earnings, hits 1.71B users and record share price - duartetb
https://techcrunch.com/2016/07/27/facebook-earnings-q2-2016/
======
makecheck
Seems they should have to be a lot clearer on what “active user” means. It
could refer to just about anything: from “logged in, saw nothing of value and
immediately logged out” to “sat there and scrolled through the news feed for 6
hours”.

Even if they are seeing new users, the real activity in terms of minutes per
day may be down significantly and that would be hidden in these charts.

